# Introducing new species?



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

I was wondering how I'd go about introducing two different species of birds to my current budgies? I've been given ownership of a lineolated parakeet and a one-eyed kakariki. I know kakariki's can go with budgies and was wondering how to introduce them, the linnie will have his own cage but I'd also like to know how/if they can come out during supervised flight time together? 
Thank you!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Katie
Sorry, I do not know the other birdies, but I think supervising during out of cage time will be the best.


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

How exciting to see your flock grow! I am not familiar with these two species but I can tell you how I introduced mine.

I had only budgies first. When I got a hand-fed lovebird and after quarantine was over, I would bring her over to the see the budgies inside their cages. They would curiously look at each other. Then I left the budgies' cages open while we were in the room. The budgies would come out to play and, eventually, one of the more adventurous ones would land near the lovebird. The rest is history... Now this lovebird thinks she's a budgie. In fact she has mated with one of the male budgies and has produced infertile eggs 

When my other lovebird arrived, since he/she was not hand-fed (was re-homed), I would put the cages in the same room so that they got used to seeing each other. Eventually I would open the cages and supervise their playtime. Now even this lovebird prefers the budgies' company to the other lovebird's company. I have seen this lovebird feed one of the budgies and also mate with him (same budgie that mates with the other lovebird ). Fortunately no eggs have been laid by this lovebird...

My conure likes to be preened by one of my budgies. He/she was introduced in the same way.

It's always a good idea to supervise when different birds share playtime together


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

ButterflyLordet said:


> I was wondering how I'd go about introducing two different species of birds to my current budgies? I've been given ownership of a lineolated parakeet and a one-eyed kakariki. I know kakariki's can go with budgies and was wondering how to introduce them, the linnie will have his own cage but I'd also like to know how/if they can come out during supervised flight time together?
> Thank you!


I do not suggest housing these species with your budgies.

In a large avairy it can work on occassion but it is not something I would risk in a cage, there is a lot less space for them to get away from each other.

Closely supervised out of cage time would be much better and safer all round.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

pmiaria said:


> How exciting to see your flock grow! I am not familiar with these two species but I can tell you how I introduced mine.
> 
> I had only budgies first. When I got a hand-fed lovebird and after quarantine was over, I would bring her over to the see the budgies inside their cages. They would curiously look at each other. Then I left the budgies' cages open while we were in the room. The budgies would come out to play and, eventually, one of the more adventurous ones would land near the lovebird. The rest is history... Now this lovebird thinks she's a budgie. In fact she has mated with one of the male budgies and has produced infertile eggs
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, you've put my mind at rest! Quite a funny story of your lovebirds, too!


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

CaptainHowdy said:


> I do not suggest housing these species with your budgies.
> 
> In a large avairy it can work on occassion but it is not something I would risk in a cage, there is a lot less space for them to get away from each other.
> 
> Closely supervised out of cage time would be much better and safer all round.


It is a rather large indoor aviary, covers half of one of my bedroom walls! But I wasn't sure about housing them together anyway. I would probably not be able to keep the kakariki aswell if they both needed cages due to lack of space but I did not want to split the two up as they are rather close to one another.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

ButterflyLordet said:


> It is a rather large indoor aviary, covers half of one of my bedroom walls! But I wasn't sure about housing them together anyway. I would probably not be able to keep the kakariki aswell if they both needed cages due to lack of space but I did not want to split the two up as they are rather close to one another.


Do the Kakariki and the Linnie live together at the moment?


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

CaptainHowdy said:


> Do the Kakariki and the Linnie live together at the moment?


Yes. They lived with a moustached parakeet whom is going elsewhere and shared accomodation with a severe macaw aswell :L


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

ButterflyLordet said:


> Yes. They lived with a moustached parakeet whom is going elsewhere and shared accomodation with a severe macaw aswell :L


If they are currently living together in harmony I would leave them together but not move them in with the budgies, just allow supervised out of cage time.

I would be wary of moving the kakariki in with budgies full time anyway if he blind in one eye.

budgies can be exceptionally nasty little birds to other species and even their own at the best of times, if he is already considered weak they are more likely to pick on him.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You would do best, both for you and your budgie, if you just put budgies in with him/her. While they may or may not get along, at least they are the same species. The other birds are a bit chancy to see how it would work out. If it does not work out, your budgie would get the worst of it with those 2 other birds.


----------

